# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Si të mbledh apo zbres dy kolona?

## kreshnik1

Si mund te kem zbritjen (shumen) e dy kolonave ne nje kolone te trete
Nese mund te me ndihmoni lidhur me kete gje atehere ju lutem postoni

Kolona e pare              Kolona e dyte              Kolona e trete

          50                                20                               30

----------


## edspace

Mjafton të krijosh në kërkesë të re dhe tek fusha e kolonës të shkruash emrat e kolonave që do mbledhësh, zbresësh, shumëzosh, pjestosh, etj. Më poshtë mund të shikosh se si është formuar kërkesa për të mbledhur dhe zbritur dy kolonat _numri1_ dhe _numri2_ në tabelën _tabela1_. 



Kodi SQL i kërkesës është: 



```
SELECT [Numri1]-[Numri2] AS Zbritja, [Numri1]+[Numri2] AS Mbledhja
FROM Tabela1;
```

----------


## kreshnik1

Flm shum EDI. Me ke zgjidhur problemin. Flm edhe njeher.

----------

